# Shopping - Which is a better choice?



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

*Pictures!*

Here are some pictures to make it more fun!

2001 Trails West









2004 Gore









2006 Miley









1993 Pro-Lite 









1994 Featherlite









1998 Featherlite


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

My suggestion would be to see if you can find any of the newer ones, in the year models of the Featherlites and others, and see how the prices stack up of a 94 Trails West, Gore, or Miley compared to the Featherlite.

If a 93,94, 98 in any of those models is bringing what the last three is, then I would not be skeptical of buying one of the newer 3.

If however, the Miley, Gore, or Trails Wests in 93, 94 and 98's, and are only bringing 2000 or so? The others are built better and hold their value better.

And have you looked at Sundowner?

I would rather have a better built older trailer, than a newer one that is not going to hold up. 

I like the last 3 best.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm a Featherlite girl, they're just my preferance. Sundowners are great too


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Featherlite are nice. I really like slant model, but if you don't have 3 horses, may be you don't really need such a big one.


----------



## DaraT (Jan 30, 2010)

My only suggestion would be to do a test pull with your vehicle of the one(s) you pick. Can your vehicle pull it from a dead stop without straining? Does the trailer track nicely behind your vehicle? Can you stop in a decent distance? Does your vehicle pull it up hills without slowing way down? If they are all in mechanically good shape (no rust,tires are good, floors are good, electrical wiring is in good shape, lights work, etc), then it's what you like. 

I'm not familiar with the top two, but the others are good trailers as far as the brand name goes. I have friends that either presently own or have had the others. They liked their trailers. I personally have a late '60s model 2H Turnbow. I've had it for about 25 yrs. It may not be worth much on the market today, but it pulls nice.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Palomine said:


> My suggestion would be to see if you can find any of the newer ones, in the year models of the Featherlites and others, and* see how the prices stack up of a 94 Trails West, Gore, or Miley compared to the Featherlite.*
> 
> If a 93,94, 98 in any of those models is bringing what the last three is, then I would not be skeptical of buying one of the newer 3.
> 
> ...


That was a really good idea. But unfortunately, it didn't really work out. I can't find a Trails West that is older than a 2000. And the Gore and Miley trailers were all steel pre-2000, so, naturally, haven't held up and are therefore priced low. 

I love Sundowners, I just haven't found any that meet my needs within my price range. 

For whatever reason, I am really in love with that 1994 Featherlite. I am having a harder time convincing my parents that they want to buy a trailer that is as old as me though...In fairness, I do really like the Gore. But c'mon, regardless of age, it's a Featherlite...haha


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a trails west Royale and i LOVE it , its a 2 horse straight haul with mangers and tack room its awesome


----------

